# how much do you eat



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

How much do you guys eats in a day? like cal wise I guess. and how much do you weigh if that isn't to personal. what is a good amount to eat each day?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops, I missed the calorie part, sorry. I really have no idea. Just eat healthy variety. 


Kinda hard to say, since it varies, but I usually have breakfast- which is either some whole grain cereal( raisin bran, honey bunches of oats, etc), or oatmeal, muesli- so a bowl of that and orange juice. 

Then I have lunch, which is something decent like pasta/potatoes, teriyaki chicken, salad, juice and treat myself to something sweet like a cookie or couple tablespoons of ice cream. 

Dinner is basically a snack for me- thats around 7 pm, I make myself a small sandwich and tea, or a small bowl of cereal. 

In between I drink a lot of water, green tea and juices. If I have a bad craving, I try to eat more fruits. 

Now I weigh about 153 lbs, and I'm 5'9 . I also exercise ( jog/walk twice a day, tae-bo, just started ab slide)


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i am 5'10 and 155 pounds.....i eat like crap. everyday is different. i eat a lot one day and then eat very little the next heh. healthy i know. i exercise everyday using free weights at home and i walk a lot. i used to run but i havent for a while.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Um, I just eat whatever. If I'm hungry I eat, if I'm not hungry I don't eat :stu


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

6'1", 160 lbs. I eat junk, pretty much. I snack all day, mostly carbs. When I have meat, it's usually chicken or deli meat, in small amounts. I don't stomach red meat very well. I don't have the stomach for big meals, either.

I don't eat a lot of fruit, and pretty much the only veggies I get are two 5.5 cans of V8 I force myself to choke down every morning, so I at least get something in that area.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Only true way to find out your maintenance calories is to monitor what you eat when you arent gaining and losing weight.

Here is a decent formula to go about it an easier way.

This is a method that calculates your basal metabolic rate, based on your height, weight and age. You expend energy no matter what you are doing, even when sleeping. Thus your Basal Metabolic Rate is the number of calories you'd burn if you stayed in bed all day - that's my kind of day!

Women: 661 + (4.38 x weight in pounds) + (4.33 x height in inches) - (4.7 x age) = BMR
Men: 67 + (6.24 x weight in pounds) + (12.7 x height in inches) - (6.9 x age)= BMR

Lets take a 200 pound male who is 22 and is 5-10. 

67 + (6.24 x 200) + (12.7 x 70) - (6.9 x 22) - ( 6.9 x 22 ) = 1986

Next you need to calculate your activity level for the day by multiplying your BMR x's the following number that suites you. 

1.2-1.3 = Very Light 

1.5 for Moderate - 

1.6-1.7 for Heavy - 

1.8-2.1 for Insanely Rigorous -


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't eat a whole lot. I'm guessing an average of 2400 calories a day. I have no problem maintaining my current weight of 194lbs at 5'11". I'll be adding around another 500 calories a day soon as I start my yearly mass gaining routine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

In one day I ate 1 bowl of cereal, 3 big macs, 1 medium fries, 2 tv dinners and drinks inbetween


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

c0 said:


> Mine was 3050 cals which is correct! Interesting...


Some considerable research went into it. Heres another one I think is a bit better that goes by lean body mass, but because you have to compute your body fat I think it has more room for error.

1. Measure your Current Body fat. For example, lets say that you are 180 pounds and 12 percent body fat. 
2. Calculate the amount of lean body mass that you have. Like so: 180 x .12 = 21.6 pounds of fat. Now subtract that from your weight. 180 - 21.6 = 158.4 pounds of lean body mass
3. Next in order to properly determine this formula you need to change your pounds into a measure of kilograms. This is simple, just divide your lean body mass weight by 2.2. So your lean body mass in kilograms is 158.4 / 2.2 = 72
4. The next thing you will do is calculate your Resting metabolic rate.

So we will calculate the calories you would need to maintain your weight if you were to lay on your behind and watch soap operas all day! In other words, if you did absolutely nothing. In order to do this
you would take the number 500 + ( 22 x your lean body mass ). Or 500 + ( 22 x 72) = 2084 calories

Next you need to calculate your activity level for the day.

1.2-1.3 = Very Light

1.5-1.6 for Moderate -

1.6-1.7 for Heavy -

1.9-2.1 for Insanely Rigorous -


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

~2500 on a regular day. That can easily go up to 4000 or 5000 if I binge eat.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Way under the recommended amount, that's for sure, i have no appetite anymore. I would say between 700-1000 calories most days because i just eat alot of low calorie foods.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I lift weights 3 times a week, is that Moderate?
I'm really trying to figure out my calorie-need so I can get a good eating shedule for mass
I'm kinda lost in the bodybuilding world, it's all so confusing, someone who can get me going??
I already read tons of bodybuilding stuff, follewed some shedules but I'm so unsure about what I'm doing.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I am 5'7'' and 153 pounds. I don't count calories usually.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Too much. I probably spend around 50 a week on the vending machine. I would rather be eating more real food but the meals aren't very good where I'm at or I'm sleeping through meals so I don't eat real food enough and even when I do its just hard to feel full here I'm sick of my diet though. I'm 40 lb overweight now from meds


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Too much. I probably spend around 50 a week on the vending machine. I would rather be eating more real food but the meals aren't very good where I'm at or I'm sleeping through meals so I don't eat real food enough and even when I do its just hard to feel full here I'm sick of my diet though.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Around 4000 calories a day. I'm 5'10" and weigh 215lbs. That amount maintains my weight, which is what I want. I also lift weights regularly and my job requires a fair amount of heavy lifting as well. Would probably be way too many calories for sedentary person.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Usually between 2,000 - 3,000 calories a day.. but this thread is dead, the OP is probably long gone - I'm curious if he is getting messages to his email account, and wondering wtf is going on. That would be pretty funny actually.

If so, "hi" long lost SAS member, welcome back to the fold!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This has to be the time length record of a thread being unburied.

OP is probably a premier world renowned nutritionist expert by now and won a Nobel Peace Prize in this field. His passion and expertise with nutrition, and his current standing in the world of nutrition, all started with this thread.


----------



## jujuman (Jun 29, 2021)

Blue Dino said:


> This has to be the time length record of a thread being unburied.
> 
> OP is probably a premier world renowned nutritionist expert by now and won a Nobel Peace Prize in this field. His passion and expertise with nutrition, and his current standing in the world of nutrition, all started with this thread.


Haha😂


----------



## jujuman (Jun 29, 2021)

I have no idea how many calories I eat. I'm 5'9, 143lb, and my weight has been stable for the last 5 years. I actually eat a lot of food, but almost all of it is healthy, so I don't gain any weight. Best decisions I ever made concerning my diet: 

Cook really easy meals at home (and enough to last a few days)
Take a sandwich and snack to work
Don't eat out unless it's an actual outing with family/friends
Cut down on bread
Cut way down on sugar
Don't have cookies or any other treat in my home. I allow myself a couple pieces of dark chocolate every day

I know, that doesn't sound very fun, right?! Actually I'm completely used to it and really enjoy my meals. Being able to enjoy good physical health gives me one less thing to be anxious about!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Current rolling average is 2500 ish. Weight 195lbs, 6ft 2 ish. Aiming to lose another 14 lbs. Very very slowly creeping off atm and it's hard to reduce calories much more than this.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really track my calories. I usually eat whenever I am hungry or usually try to eat a small meal every few hours. And I will usually not eat about an hour or two before exercising. But I also have always had trouble gaining weight, which is often an overlooked and disregarded problem. Because most people generally are more related to issues of easily gaining weight and difficulty to lose weight. Whenever I tell others I struggle to gain weight, I always get the "Hah.. lucky you." "Wow, way to brag!"


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

I hardly eat yet i still live. Awesome.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

For the last year, way too much, on an almost daily basis, 2000+


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Never count but it’s probably a lot .... always binging


----------



## Paulinakeya (Aug 23, 2021)

I eat little, but only healthy food. By the way, here How to Boil Baby Carrots: 9 Simple Steps you will learn how to cook carrots correctly. Study.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Binge all through out the day


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I eat way too much but I always feel like I'm starving.


----------



## User Not Found (Nov 29, 2018)

Currently eating 1200 kcal daily since november. I've lost 11kg already.


----------



## ColoredSky (Jun 30, 2021)

I would like to gain weight and both muscles and fat but I usually forget to eat and under stress I eat nothing at all.


----------

